# wifimgr ignoring rc.conf



## user5813 (Oct 28, 2011)

I installed wifimgr in order to not have to mess with changing bssid's all the time in my rc.conf (on a laptop). However, when I run it I get the error that no device is configured in rc.conf. 
	
	



```
No WiFi interface is configured in /etc/rc.conf
```
 is the actual error. 

But I can scan with the device using `ifconfig wlan0 up scan` no problem. Does wifimgr require wpa_supplicant to run even though I am connecting to unencrytped networks 99% of the time?

P.S. here is my rc.conf just to be safe.

```
hostname="Thinkpad"
ifconfig_bge0="DHCP"  #Ethernet
ntpd_enable="YES"
powerd_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
wlans_ath0="wlan0"    #Wireless
ifconfig_wlan0="DHCP"
```


----------

